# Calf Questions



## hooligan (Jan 5, 2010)

I just posted my intro in the Intro section and now I have come here to post my plethora of other questions.
#1
What is the usual cost of a calf in my area (AR/OK)? I don't really care which sex it is and I'm not looking for a calf in great shape either.

#2
Are calves usually sold before they are weaned and if so, what is a normal feeding schedule and cost like until they can be put on solid foods?

#3
What should cows be fed once they are old enough to be on solids? Do they have to have 'feed'? If so, what is a good brand that has no animal products in it?

#4
What are some of the main things I should know about having a calf/cow?


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome!  You will enjoy this site, if you are interested in cattle.  

#1.  First of all, I do not live in your area, so my prices may well be far from appropriate for you.  In this area, calf prices vary greatly.  You can get Jersey bull calves and Jersey crosses for free.  Holstein bull calves don't bring much either, day olds are usually less than $50.  Colored beef calves can bring up to $100, if they are very nice.  You will be disappointed if you buy a calf that is not in "great shape".  Calves that have been exposed to sale barn conditions have plenty of things that can (and will) cause them to die, and die quickly.  In my opinion, you should buy a calf in the best shape possible, and get it from the farm/ranch where it was born.  This will limit the possibility of exposure to the many viruses and bacteria that are rampant in sale barns.

#2.  Yes, many dairies routinely sell their excess bull calves.  Some beef feedlot owners also have heifers that calve, and they sell these calves also.  These are usually a day or two old, and they require milk replacer for up to 2 months, till they are well started on feed.  Cost?  Around $70 - $100 for the milk replacer, and probably $25 for the calf starter.  Do NOT buy the cheaper milk replacer.  It likely will cost you far more in decreased growth, and you may possibly lose your calf.

#3.  Yes, weaned calves should have "feed".  Their digestive systems are not developed enough to allow them to grow and maintain themselves.  Calves that are on "range" or "pasture"  can depend on their mothers milk for up to 7 - 8 months, while they are eating grass.  The calves that are weaned off milk at 2 months are not able to survive without a high energy, high nutrient density diet.  There are dozens of brands that are excellent quality feeds, and you could also formulate your own from locally grown grains.

#4.  First of all, don't quit your day job.  The profit margin is extremely slim in the cattle business.  Be sure to have all the equipment, feed,  and necessary shelter on hand and ready to go before you acquire your calf or calves.  Establish a relationship with a large animal veterinarian.  Plan to castrate a bull calf, and if your calf has horns, be sure to have them removed.  Cattle can easily maim or kill humans, even when the cattle are dehorned.  With horns, cattle are as dangerous as drunk drivers.  They can seriously hurt or kill you when they are just playing.  I cannot stress this enough.  Dehorn, dehorn, dehorn!  The life you save may be your own or your loved ones.

At any rate, I wish you the best of luck if you should go ahead with your plans.


----------



## hooligan (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks!

The only info I can find locally on prices is for calves that are over 300#. Those are around $100. But the market list didn't give breed specifics.

Like I said in my other post, I really wanted a calf that needed saving and I don't really mind the vet bills. And if I come along a male dairy calf I would love to have one because they don't serve much purpose in the market place and would be destined for someones table. 

And as for the cattle business, I'm not into that LoL I just want to care for a cow (or cows) and let them live out their lives. I don't want to breed them and will have them altered by my vet (who is also a large animal vet).  I don't have property myself but will be keeping my calf with one of my co-workers herd. And she has had cattle all her life and they are well cared for  As for dehorning, I don't think I could do that as it causes pain to the cow, it reminds me of debeaking. If it is done when they are first getting them, do they feel it?


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been involved in the cattle business for over 55 years.  I am also a emergency medical technician, and have been called out on several calls where cattle have injured people.  They don't need to be angry or intend to hurt people or their herdmates, but they are so incredibly strong that they can do a lot of damage without even realizing it.  I am more concerned with you and your family's safety than I am in a temporary period of pain for your calf, should you get one.  Yes, it is painful for calves to be dehorned, but so is the "altering" process.  Perhaps you could have your vet do both procedures at the same time.  I would assume that you would have the animal anesthesized during the "altering" process, so why not have both done at the same time?  When a calf is very small, the horn buds can be burned off quickly, and there is minimal disturbance to them, no blood, and just a few quick minutes of pain.  Better yet, buy a naturally polled calf, and you won't have to worry about it at all.


----------



## hooligan (Jan 8, 2010)

What about fileing is that an option?


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 8, 2010)

I would suggest that you confer with a competent large animal veterinarian.  

Please forgive me for being very adamant about this subject.  If you had seen what I've seen, you would understand.  Please, just find a way to do it.  These animals are incredibly strong, and can do a lot of damage without horns, and with horns it multiplies the danger by a lot.  I suspect that you are not very experienced with cattle, and that makes it even worse.  I am concerned more for your safety than the pain the animal will endure for a short time.  

This is the last I will post on this subject.


----------



## hooligan (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, I can see you are very adamant about dehorning but not every farmer or rancher dehorns and I think that is the individuals choice. And who knows I may wind up with a breed that does not grow horns at all  So please, don't get upset because dehorning is not my choice at this moment.

I have been aroung livestock all my life-well until the last 10 years or so but besides feeding them for the grandparents or just hanging out with them I haven't had a lot of experience, which is why I came here. 

I have an amazing vet that sees large animals and when I tell my friends that have cattle I plan on taking my new cow/calf for a preliminatry vet visit I get looked at like I have lost my mind...bc well it seems that most ppl that have cattle do not do that.

I value your, and anyone else's opinion so if you have any other advice for me I would appriciate it.


----------



## username taken (Jan 9, 2010)

Get Storey's Guide to Raising Beef Cattle and read it. Read it again. Memorise it. 

You CANT go into this blind. Otherwise your animal will suffer and you might too. 

Re the horns - if you are going to be keeping your 'cow' in someone elses herd - you may not have a choice in the matter. Check with your friend to see if his/her cows have horns. If they dont and yours does - well your friend would be stupid to let you keep your horned cow in with her hornless cows. Cows can do a LOT of damage to each other, and especially so if one has horns and the other dont. 

A cow is not a pet to take on lightly. A cow shouldnt be a pet for anyone who hasnt had experience handling them. You need to learn how to handle them, what their behaviour is and how to read it. How to give them their routine maintenance. 

I'm assuming you have a trailer or horse float to transport your cow to the vet? A calf might fit in the car but certainly not for long. 

Do you know how to halter break a cow? This is something you will need to do, if you plan on having him as a 'pet', taking him to the vet etc. 

Sorry if I'm being blunt, I just think you are jumping into this with your eyes shut. Which is a bad situation for all involved.


----------



## hooligan (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, so I came home with a calf yesterday. My friend thinks he is about 2 wks-a month old. He still has a dried umbilical cord dangling from his stomach. He also believes he is polled and a mutt. LoL He weighs 70lbs and sold for $1.92 per pound= $135.

Right now he seems very needy, following us around and mooing if we get out of sight. He wouldn't eat last night but drank 2qts. this morning and seemed to be doing well. I am feeding him Sav-A-Calf Ultra 24 and I picked up some hay and creep feed for him today. But the creep feed seems a bit large, should I be feeding him calf starter instead?

I didn't get the Storey guide to Raising Beef Cattle but I did order: How To Raise Cattle: Everything You Need To Know which is an FFA book. I looked at every book store in town and none of them had it in stock so I had to Amazon it.

I will add pictures later and once again I thank you for your opinions.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Jan 10, 2010)

We also came home with a black angus bull calf yesterday  Congratulations on your purchase.  
We choose to go with purina calf formula, as it is medicated for scours.  I started off with a bottle of resorb, which is just an electolyte solution to give him alittle boost from traveling and such.  We also nasaled him for pneumonia.  Free choice hay, water and purina startena.  

During this cold weather we are having we feed a bottle 3x a day.  Try to stick to a schedule as it's best for the calf.  Good luck with your new calf.


----------



## hooligan (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey congrats JxG!
How old is your calf?


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 10, 2010)

The resorb is probably a good idea, but depending upon how old the calf is, the nasal pneumonia dose probably won't do him much good.  those real little calves don't have the ability to develop antibodies till they are several months old.  Our vet wants us to wait till they are 5 - 6 months old, but maybe your vet knows something ours doesn't.  Several smaller feedings are better than 2 large ones.  The problem is that with our busy lives, we aren't always able to do things that way.  Good luck with your calves.  I won't be getting any new ones till late March, and I can't wait.  Glad they aren't coming now, with our below 0 weather.  It did get up to +20 here today, and that's 51 degrees warmer than it was 2 nights ago.  A veritable heat wave!


----------



## hooligan (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, here's our calf-still yet to be named.
Any idea on what he might be?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a Jersey.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Jan 11, 2010)

I second that...Jersey


----------



## hooligan (Jan 11, 2010)

The people who have seen him in person seem to think he has some Bremmer in him as well...anyone else think this?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2010)

hooligan said:
			
		

> The people who have seen him in person seem to think he has some Bremmer in him as well...anyone else think this?


Brahma?   

His body is a little light in color, but that could just be the picture. His head looks all Jersey to me.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 12, 2010)

In my opinion, he looks more like a Swiss cross.  They are marked similar to a Jersey, and he looks too thick and heavy boned to be a Jersey.  However, 70 lbs is kind of light for a Swiss calf, so who knows.  Whatever he is, he is a nice looking calf.  Good luck with him.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2010)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> In my opinion, he looks more like a Swiss cross.  They are marked similar to a Jersey, and he looks too thick and heavy boned to be a Jersey.  However, 70 lbs is kind of light for a Swiss calf, so who knows.  Whatever he is, he is a nice looking calf.  Good luck with him.


Yeah, the body looked swiss to me, but the face doesn't.


----------



## username taken (Jan 14, 2010)

jersey x brown swiss


----------



## hooligan (Jan 14, 2010)

Swiss aren't really common here in OK/AR...

I'll post some more pix later


----------



## hooligan (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 23, 2010)

def jersey


----------



## CountryMommy (Apr 25, 2010)

It is a Jersey cross... someone mentioned Brown Swiss and I tend to lean that way as well... the hair is a bit too long and darker than a pure Jersey... the face is very Jersey


----------



## haviris (Apr 25, 2010)

He's adorable! And I'm very close to you! We're practically neighbors!

You should be able to feel for little horn buds to know if he's polled, I 'think' most jerseys are horned. One thing to keep in mind about the horns, most those farmers that don't, also don't raise them up as pets. You can get the horns tipped, which helps. My cow is horned and can easily hurt you by turning her head to quickly when you are near (she was a bottle baby, so 'pet' raised), but it hasn't been as bad since they were tipped, if I had it to do over again I'd have disbudded her. 

He's adorable, I feed my bottle calf 3 times aday, but started out w/ 4 times a day, baby calves act like they are always hunger, but be careful not to over feed.


----------

